# Wild mice are getting into my hamster cage.



## Melski (Mar 2, 2020)

I am looking for a low budget solution to prevent this from happening. Has any one else had this problem?

Thanks

Mel


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Never had a problem like that. 

I would fix chicken wire over the bar section of the cage, that'll stop the mice.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

thy wont just be getting into your hamster cage,
you need to find where they are getting in and block it


----------

